# Restoring old toybox



## Rudy68 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello All!

Just looking for some suggestions. I have a old toy box that I want to to restore for my grand daughter. It use to mine, less than 50 years old. It's made out of solid wood, with veneer on it. Here my plan.

Sand the veneer down slightly with 220 grit, clean up. Paint primer on it. The a couple of coats of latex paint, baby safe stuff.

Than I want to decorate it a little. Put her name on using stencil or something like that.

Then I was wondering if I should seal it, and if I should, can I use polyutethane or something else.

Thoughts or any other suggestions would be great!

Thanks!

Rudy


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Personally, I would go with acrylic paint instead of the latex. It dries faster and wont stay tacky very long like latex tends to. It's also non-toxic and water-based. The acrylic can be thinned if needed and will finish flat on primed wood. If you want gloss, just pick out a gloss finish. 

Not sure about which finish for a small child though, unless you have the time to let the poly fully cure and be rid of any odors. I used poly-crylic recently.. less toxic than regular poly, pretty easy to use, and dried fast.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

I've had good luck with the Rustoleum enamels and then putting a hard waterbase crystal clear.


----------



## Rudy68 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys! I have time on my side. A couple of months to do this.

Thanks\

Rudy


----------



## alexloramer (Sep 1, 2010)

It sounds to me like you have a pretty good plan. I'm big on a very good sand job so I mine even finish with an even finer sand paper as a last touch. Then, my way is to thoroughly clean it after sanding getting every speck of dust off. Then i prime it or put on some finish. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rudy68 (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree Alex. I think if you take the time for preparation, it makes the project that much better. I have the toybox in storage and going to take it out this weekend. I'm going to have to test spot, because I'm sure if its MDF with veneer or what. I pretty sure it's not solid wood, and bought back in the late 60's.
I know I glued the joints years ago when I fixed it up for my daughter, and she used it as her toybox.

I thought it would be cool to pass it down to my granddaughter. But it needs a good clean up, and some new hardware.

Any suggestions on child safe hinges? The original hinges are on, and the lid doesn't stay open.

Thanks!

Rudy:yes:


----------

